# Ohio - Liquid Calcium Salter and Storage Tank



## CMAC (Oct 16, 2009)

Chemical Containers 300 gal. skid mounted sprayer. This unit is low profile in configuration that fits nicely in an 8' or 6'5" truck bed. Features a Hanney booster reel for sidewalk spraying. Hitch mounted spray bar. Honda GX Series motor with Banjo pump and valves. Rear LED scene lighting and LED Beacon. Also, will sell with 3000 gal. Storage tank 2" rigid transfer hose.

Downsizing operations and have 2 of the sprayers and storage tanks available. A perfect turnkey liquid salting operation. I will also provide contact information to Liquid Calcium Supplier who is able to provide Tanker load quantity.

$4000 for 1 sprayer and 1 storage tank
Or
$7000 for 2 sprayers and 2 storage tanks

PM for details and inspection.


----------



## John_DeereGreen (Jan 2, 2011)

Location?


----------



## CMAC (Oct 16, 2009)

North Canton, Ohio


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Looks like a very nice setup...good luck with the sale!


----------



## CMAC (Oct 16, 2009)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Looks like a very nice setup...good luck with the sale!


Thanks. I appreciate the comments. I try to keep our keep very well maintained and user friendly while being efficient. Paid over $8k per set up and they have performed better than I had ever imagined. The days of bags and loading salt with skid steers are long gone.


----------



## CMAC (Oct 16, 2009)

Bump. Will consider offers


----------



## CMAC (Oct 16, 2009)

Here are some answers to a few of the common questions that I am receiving. Feel free to ask any additional questions as needed. Thanks


1. What is the diameter of the tank?
Approximately

108” diameter x 88” T

2. What are the dimensions of the skid unit?

49” W x 89” L x 36” H

3. How do you control flow, say applying 70 gallons per acre on one job and 50 on another?

There is a flow meter on the back. What we did is zero out the meter on arrival at location. Run material until adequate / desired coverage is achieved then document this. Typically this would only need to be done once per customer then you can calculate a per trip charge moving forward. Much more accurate than overspreading salt or dry Calcium bags.


4. What year was the equipment bought?

Initial unit in 2014 and second in 2015. Both have been maintained and will include new spare parts if purchased as complete package.


***** other benefits ****
-no heavy lifting of bags
-no skid steer needed
-lower effective temperatures than salt
-less corrosion of application trucks
-increases plowing and shoveling efficiency due heat being held in pavement. 
-no flashover icing after snow is removed.


----------

